# It's not HMSLion...



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

...but which ship is shown at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:HMS_Lion.jpg ?

If you can identify her, please post the answer at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia_talk:SHIPS#Incorrect_image_label - no need to be a member in Wikipedia to do so. Thanks in advance, Michael.


----------



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

HMS ***berland, fitted with the 6" turrets (testing) later to go to TIGER, BLAKE, & LION


----------



## Superlecky (Apr 15, 2006)

I am not a current warship enthusiast but I did take an interest in the RN when I was young. I think the photograph was in fact taken pre WWII, as the masts are of the pole type, no radar is fitted, the catapult and seaplane are still there and the turrets/guns are too large for those fitted to the Blake, Lion and Tiger.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Mjroots said:


> ...but which ship is shown at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:HMS_Lion.jpg ?
> 
> If you can identify her, please post the answer at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia_talk:SHIPS#Incorrect_image_label - no need to be a member in Wikipedia to do so. Thanks in advance, Michael.


If you wander on down to the source of that photo at Flickr it takes you to some fascinating pics......


----------



## Simba (Oct 27, 2010)

She's a Kent or County class cruiser pre-World War Two, in those colours and with no aircraft hangar for a Walrus. I'll search my files further.


----------



## Simba (Oct 27, 2010)

She's one of the London class but the photo details aren't clear enough to identify which.


----------

